# mass/ N.shore SNOW?



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Anyone know if where going to get enough snow to plow here in Mass i,m 10 mi. north of boston?Seening alot of guys with plows on.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The latest I have heard is 1-3" on the South Shore, maybe 1" in and around Boston, and nothing outwest. I have my plows ready, but not on... yet. Last night NBC was calling for 3-6" all around, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

i put the plow on the 1500 and the 3500 just in case but i think the most we'll have to do is sander


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I put mine on. Last time they called for 1-3 I didn't put my blade on we got 7 inches lets just say I wasn't happy why I had to dig my plow out and try and wrestle it on in the snow.


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*grass*

They said accumulation but only on the grass. I Don't think we get to have fun this time around..


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks like a dud folks!


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Snowing like crazy, however the pavement temps are too warm. I'm guessing grass areas only will see a bit of accumulation.


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

got to go out sanding, had inch and a half here


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

gordyo;328473 said:


> Snowing like crazy, however the pavement temps are too warm. I'm guessing grass areas only will see a bit of accumulation.


Well ended up with about a half inch of slush. Salted the hills and a few stairs and walks.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i got home from school at 2 and all the snow on the grass was already melted


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

well i don't know how much you guys got on monday but for friday 12/8 there calling for 1-3+ for the Worcester hills and northern mass....yet again all the plows are on the trucks...it better snow this time, i felt like an idiot driving around with my plow on and no snow on the ground....i won't believe it till i see it


----------

